# drinking coffe in the stand do or dont



## buckhunter12345 (Feb 28, 2010)

i was wourndering if drinking coffe in my stand out of a thrmis would affect deer is it a offense smell any of yall ever done this before


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

Hunting for 40 years and never went to my stand without my coffee and it never seemed to bother the deer.


----------



## swpahoythunter (Oct 9, 2005)

nope never have during archery. It's all about scent control all the way down to what you eat and drink in the stand.


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

I've always wanted to take it with me, but just couldn't make myself do it. I can't wait to see what everybody says.
Grip


----------



## Sisco (Sep 23, 2010)

Thing that gets me is those people who smoke while hunting and still get a deer each season. Do you smoke in the stand? I think most of the local old time hunters here drink coffee and smoke.


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Craig Martin said:


> nope never have during archery. It's all about scent control all the way down to what you eat and drink in the stand.


I agree!


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

rjtfroggy said:


> Hunting for 40 years and never went to my stand without my coffee and it never seemed to bother the deer.


Just like american express i never leave home without it


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

Sisco said:


> I think most of the local old time hunters here drink coffee and smoke.


Sometime the coffee has a little something extra if you know what I mean. No problem seeing deer.


----------



## clinometer (Aug 21, 2005)

I've always taken coffee during gun season because it's during the rut and I need to sit all day. It's never been a problem except when a shooter comes out while I'm holding a cup in one hand and the thermos in the other. So, in my mind, the only problem is the distraction (just like having a smart phone).


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

Hot apple cider for me and my girls. Coffee before, but once in the woods no. Not because of scent, because I might need the caffine to get out there, but don't want it when I' trying to be calm.
Apples or carrots for snacks as the deer don't mind them if that helps too.


----------



## DeadInside25 (Sep 12, 2010)

When I gun hunted I did,to much stuff to carry bow hunting. In the stand now and would love some!


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't drink coffee at all, Pepsi drinker lol, but can't see it hurting anything with the exception of be a minor distraction. As for the scent if they smell the coffee in your hand their gonna smell your hand along with the rest of you. Can't cover your scent and can't eliminate it.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Coffee on the drive up (1.5 hours) but not much until lunchtime. It is not the scent but the fact that you'll have to pee every so often. We must have forgotten what caffeine does to our systems.


----------



## Grumpy J (Jan 6, 2010)

Maybe if it was vanilla flavored it would help attract them.lol.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I havent for bow hunting, generally because I dont drink coffee. But I really dont carry anything with me. But I think I need to take a different stance on that. I would rather have a full belly and be comfortable than have to leave the stand to get something.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hunting is all about enjoying your time in the field. If having a thermos of coffee makes your time more enjoyable then drink up. The only thing I don't condone is alcohol while people are hunting. We get too hung up on scent this and scent that and forget that we are out there to enjoy our time. I do not see coffee as a problem in the woods.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Very well said Chad


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

Always been told coffee/caffeine thins your blood and makes you cold faster. Not sure if there's any truth in that, but either way coffee cracks me out and gives me the jitters so i steer clear if im going to be doing anything that requires a little touch or feel.


----------



## buckhunter12345 (Feb 28, 2010)

well it was knda cold this mornin and i would have loved some but in the mornin i think ill take a thermis and see what happens acording to all the old timers around here if u go to the stand without it you are crazy


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 13, 2005)

If I’m hunting in a box stand rifle hunting I do sometimes esp if I had to work late. I don’t think it’s that big a deal when you expect to see them far out and you have cover. I think they are going to smell you with or without coffee if they are going to smell you.

While bow hunting I would never bring coffee. Since I am almost always in a tree stand and hunting in thick stuff. The main reasons would be to not be moving all the time. This included having to pee every 20 mins!


----------



## Chief55 (Oct 6, 2010)

I am a firm believer in setting up with the wind in your face. I honestly believe that you can not prevent or stop all of your human scent but it sure can't hurt to try. I believe going up a tree helps ever more. I have killed at least a dozen dear on the ground over the years all over the country and I am a smoker and use no chemicals. All but a couple of deer inside of 20 yards. Got one when stationed in NC at about 5 feet from me around 10 minutes after having a smoke and taking a leak on it. Had a second bigger buck right behind him but it all happened so fast I could not get a second shot off at him. I knew which way the deer would be traveling from the fields they had fed in at night and caught them on the way to their bedding area with the wind blowing in my face away from them. I was standing on a little island about 4 foot around leaning against an oak tree about 10 foot into a swamp. They must have thought I was part of the tree and ran almost straight at me. They love the edge of 2 or more different terrains. Killed a coyotee in OR at around 10 foot away on the ground, wind in my face, camoed and calling. I am not to crazy about tree stand hunting. I do believe firmly in camo including blaze orange camo. Had on blaze orange camo when I got the deer in the swamp. They can't see orange the way we do but will bust you with blue or yellow on. I've been inside of 20 feet of blacktails in Calf. and Elk in OR. keeping the wind in my favor and calling and or still hunting. Yes I have been busted from time to time, who hasn't. Sorry for being long winded. Long story short, have your coffee, hunting is supposed to be fun. If they scent you chances are they would have anyway coffee or not.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

Craig Martin said:


> nope never have during archery. It's all about scent control all the way down to what you eat and drink in the stand.


Agreed.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

ChadMR82 said:


> Hunting is all about enjoying your time in the field. If having a thermos of coffee makes your time more enjoyable then drink up. The only thing I don't condone is alcohol while people are hunting. We get too hung up on scent this and scent that and forget that we are out there to enjoy our time. I do not see coffee as a problem in the woods.


I enjoy not getting winded by deer.


----------



## BQC123 (Sep 23, 2009)

I pretty much quit the caffeine. I do have a cup or two with dad if we are going together. Unfortunately I get the accelerated heart rate and a bit jittery.
I can smell it strongly when I take a leak too. Just make sure to go well away from my stand.
Rifle season I do drink it on stand.


----------



## mdjohns300 (Dec 31, 2003)

I can not tell you how many times I have seen deer immediately after I poured a cup. Nothing to do with the coffee, just a coincidence, and then I have to figure out how to get the bow and where to set the coffee!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

ChadMR82 said:


> Hunting is all about enjoying your time in the field. If having a thermos of coffee makes your time more enjoyable then drink up. The only thing I don't condone is alcohol while people are hunting. We get too hung up on scent this and scent that and forget that we are out there to enjoy our time. I do not see coffee as a problem in the woods.


well said Chad.

i have never seen deer act negatively to coffee. only when its cold do i take a thermos full. 

Tony


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

it gives off a little smell that deer dont like


----------



## SteepandDeep (Jun 30, 2010)

Your not going to beat any deers nose and a big buck or old doe won't tolerate it. It doesn't matter if your drinking coffee or not. All you can do is play the wind. Just my opinion.


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

Dont know how I'd make it at 5am, cold, tired, and no coffee??? I bring it with me, even in a ground blind and had deer literally underneath me. Always have hot fresh coffee at my treestand was only 300 yards from my friends home! lol. Only bad part is if you drink too much, you gotta pee somewhere...


----------



## captainron62 (Nov 18, 2007)

If you are in your stand it doesnt matter if you are leaking human scent or leaking coffee, you are always leaking scent. Play the wind, be smart and enjoy the hunt. I love my coffee in my stand. I flavor it with vanilla, if vanilla attracts deer, why does coffee scare deer. I guarantee if next year Drury makes a coffee scented deer attractant, it will sell.


----------

